# Emma by Jane Austen



## Avril_rocks07 (Apr 13, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone read Emma by Jane Austen. I wasn't sure if I should read it. The plot seems interesting, but I wasn't sure if it was a good book to spend my time on. So what is your opinion about it? Does it have a good plotline? It sounds lame for me to be asking such things. But I'm really curious to see how this novel became a classic.


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Apr 13, 2007)

Emma was good, but Pride & Prejudice is better.  I love Jane Austin (I know many people don't) but none of her books are a waist of time in my opinion.  They are fun, and provide brain candy (things to imagine about/inspire/daydream about) for days.  Perhaps not life changing information, but definantly fun.


----------



## Mike C (Apr 15, 2007)

Avril_rocks07 said:
			
		

> But I'm really curious to see how this novel became a classic.



You'll really look a lot less stupid if you read the book before asking questions that open you to ridicule.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 15, 2007)

You're so kind, Mike.

Emma was good... go for it, there's a lot of life out there and not a lot of time for indecision.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 22, 2007)

Have you come across Fay Weldon, she wrote a book called "Letters to Emma" I think it is, which takes the form of a series of letters to her niece who can't understand why Jane Austen has any relevance. It started me reading her and I spent a whole summer going through them one by one, she has a wicked sense of humour and I now know where Mrs Norris, Filch the caretakers cat from Harry Potter, got her name, most appropriate it is too.
  Sorry, I just looked it up, the Fay Weldon is called "Letters to Alice: on first reading Jane Austen"


----------

